# I'd like to know



## memoia (Nov 7, 2008)

I recently visited the city of Porto and took an open top bus tour which was excellent. Somewhere in a central park there is a tall column with a Lion slaying an Eagle, can anyone tell me the story behind this magnificent structure.


----------

